
IBM to set Watson loose on cancer genome data - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/03/ibm-to-set-watson-loose-on-cancer-genome-data/
======
bhhaskin
It is awesome to see technology like Watson being used like this, and it will
be interesting to see the results.

